# Looking for Carribean/Mexico are like Aruba...



## mdurette (Aug 3, 2016)

Hello All, I realize there are many that will say none compare.  But, close enough is ok for me.

We spent our first full week in the Caribbean this year in Aruba.   I'm looking to start OGSs for 2017 and 2018 and would like to stay a couple weeks either in Mexico or Carribean.   Looking for suggestions.

Family of 3, with 11 year old daughter.

I don't mind spending the good portion of a week at a resort - but organized kids activities are a must.   Also a plus is an awesome pool.

I want to be able to walk to local restaurants/some attractions.  

We have done what I will call cruise carribean and so far none of the typical stops:  Cozumel, Grand Cayman, Bahamas, etc have been places that I think I would like to explore on my own.   Very run down areas.

So, any recommendations as I start my search?   I am looking for the feeling of safety outside of the resort.


----------



## rboesl (Aug 4, 2016)

*Feeling safe on vacation*

I'm sure you felt very safe walking around Aruba. My wife & I have been there several times and never felt uncomfortable. 

Last September we visited Cabo San Lucas and Los Cabos (just down the road). We were very concerned about safety there while doing the planning. We did check the US State Department travel warnings about Mexico. We found many warnings about different areas of Mexico but nothing but good reports on the Cabo area.

We stayed there 10 days first a Villa del Pal Mar and then at Grand Mayan. I can honestly say we felt very comfortable walking & driving around those areas. Comfortable enough that we are returning this year. Both locations had lovely pools, good local restaurants, and local activities.


----------



## mdurette (Aug 4, 2016)

Thanks - I will start looking into resorts there.  Very much appreciated.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 4, 2016)

On the W. Coast of Mexico, look also at Puerto Vallarta if you want off resort experience, or Nuevo Vallarta for hanging at the resorts.  I suppose the hotel zone of Cancun would also be insulated from the 'seedier' side of Mexico.

Jim


----------



## Quimby4 (Jan 27, 2017)

Cozumel and Grand Cayman are in my opinion, better than somewhere like Cabo or Puerto Vallarta. These are all countries that have wonderful people and rich cultures but a lot of poverty.
Since you are east coast, I think you should travel more in the Caribbean or southern mexico. I think Cabo and PV actually pale in comparison to somewhere like Cozumel. Plus the Pacific water is cold imo year round except June - Oct.

What about Riviera Maya outside of Cancun?


----------



## Pappy Mentos (Jan 30, 2017)

Just saw this post and the comment about Grand Cayman-that is the problem with cruises-the port may be in a congested "run down" area which is not indicative of the entire island. The port area in Georgetown in Grand Cayman is not appealing and you don't see the better part of Georgetown unless you go further away from the port. However, 7 mile beach is very similar to the high rise area in Aruba with the hotels, restaurants and other amenities. There are so many places to explore like Sting Ray City, the National Park, Rum Point, etc. Other islands have similar features to a lesser degree, but all of them have "run down" seedier areas as well - areas that you learn to avoid.


----------



## NautiCol (Feb 3, 2017)

I have been an owner in Villa del Arco, sister to Villa del Palmar, since it was built in 2007.  They are on the beach in Cabo San Lucas.  Villa del Palmar is definitely family oriented with lots of activities for kids; Villa del Arco is more adult even though there is a pirate ship in the pool (fully equipped bar & food).  We have never had an issue walking to town and back--one way about 20 minutes--whether we used the streets or beach and being in town and the marina is half the fun of Cabo.  There is a bus shuttle that runs from the base of the TS to town and back for about $2/person/one way.  You can't walk to the WalMart, but using cabs is not a problem either.  We taxi to the WalMart and stock up for the week.  Another piece of advice: from your balcony you can see if the cruise ships are in town.  If they are, suggest you spend the day at the pool.


----------



## Ty1on (Feb 3, 2017)

Passepartout said:


> On the W. Coast of Mexico, look also at Puerto Vallarta if you want off resort experience, or Nuevo Vallarta for hanging at the resorts.
> 
> Jim



If it is the pristine water that drew one to Aruba, however, Vallarta might not be the answer, as it has a couple rivers dumping sedemint into the bay.  I've heard that Nuevo is a little cleaner than Puerto, but nothing near the Carribean.

I second Cabo, it gives you a choice between going over to the Pacific side and enjoying the dramatic, powerful surf (not swimmable) or hitting Medano or the other Baja beaches with clear, calm, and swimmable water.

btw, we loved Cancun, though we never left the resort but to go to Walmart once and rented a car one day to hit the Cenotes out in the jungle a ways and the cuban restaurant in Playa del Carmen.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 10, 2017)

Of the places we have been, I think perhaps those that could give you close to an Aruba type experience would be Cancun and the Riviera Maya. Barbados and Curacao were also great and we also found Grand Cayman to be fine. In many Caribbean ports, there is poverty and the shop owners and tour operators tend to be pushy. That turns a lot of American's off. You don't find this in Aruba and we didn't see it in Curacao or Barbados. You will find this in all parts of Mexico.

The Cancun Hotel Zone is fine and all moving about is as safe as anywhere else. Everyone moving about is either a tourist or someone who works in the tourism industry. There are a lot of great places you can get to and explore relatively easily on your own or through a land tour company.


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 10, 2017)

Quimby4 said:


> I think Cabo and PV actually pale in comparison to somewhere like Cozumel. Plus the Pacific water is cold imo year round except June - Oct.
> 
> What about Riviera Maya outside of Cancun?



We have spent a lot of time at Puerto Vallarta, Nuevo Vallarta, Riviera Maya, etc. I disagree that PV pales in comparison. We like both areas. Puerto Vallarta is more traditional Mexican than Cozumel or Cabo. I have been swimming in Nuevo Vallarta, Cancun, and Riviera Maya in April. The water is a little cooler at Nuevo Vallarta but is certainly not cold and I don't like cold water. The weather is much more consistent on the West Coast. We were at the Grand Mayan Riviera Maya in late March one year and it was too cool to go in the pool some days.


----------



## b2bailey (Feb 12, 2017)

mdurette said:


> Hello All, I realize there are many that will say none compare.  But, close enough is ok for me.
> 
> We spent our first full week in the Caribbean this year in Aruba.   I'm looking to start OGSs for 2017 and 2018 and would like to stay a couple weeks either in Mexico or Carribean.   Looking for suggestions.
> 
> ...



If I lived on East Coast -- my answer would be Grand Cayman seven mile beach side. Of all my travels, the water there was the best -- crystal clear and warm.


----------



## falmouth3 (Feb 12, 2017)

I'm also going to suggest Grand Cayman.  We stayed at Morritts and while the resort was very nice and the snorkeling there was great, there wasn't much going on in that area except for the resort.  My husband and I agree that if we go back, we would stay in the 7 Mile Beach area.  No matter where we went, the local people were very friendly and went out of their way to make us feel comfortable.


----------



## vlapinta (Aug 2, 2017)

falmouth3 said:


> I'm also going to suggest Grand Cayman.  We stayed at Morritts and while the resort was very nice and the snorkeling there was great, there wasn't much going on in that area except for the resort.  My husband and I agree that if we go back, we would stay in the 7 Mile Beach area.  No matter where we went, the local people were very friendly and went out of their way to make us feel comfortable.


What is a nicer upscale resort in the 7 mile beach area?


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 2, 2017)

Another vote for hotel zone in Cancun. Westin Lagunamar is amazing (huge infinity pools), opposite a large shopping mall, with lots of restaurants close to the hote.l


----------



## Hankmoon (Sep 13, 2017)

I just got back from Nuevo Vallarta and I absolutely love it - and I have been all over the Caribbean. The water color does not compare to the Caribbean but the landscaping is very much like Costa Rica. We stayed at Vidanta and I would highly recommend Grand Luxxe. In the Caribbean, I would highly recommend Playa del Carmen and Cozumel. Occidental Vacation Club has great AI timeshares in Playa del Carmen, Xcaret and Cozumel (under Occidental, Barcelo and Allegro brands). I would also second staying on Seven Mile Beach but you would probably not find a good timeshare there. The best places to stay in Grand Cayman are the Ritz Carlton and the Westin on Seven Mile Beach (but both are hotels, not timeshares, I believe).


----------

